# HELP! Undead doll idea's



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

How about something like this, a cracked china doll face.








It seems pretty simple to do and all yo woud need are the white and black makeup.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I seen a doll that had the Wednesday Adams look from the Adams family , I thought it looked creepy. Check out the Living Dead Doll series , you might get some ideas there.


----------



## fritz42_male (Apr 30, 2009)

How about an anime style doll?


----------



## Psyche's Desire (Aug 18, 2008)

there are some super creepy wigs out that add a ton to a doll costume. I used this one last year and everyone loved it!

Crazy Doll Adult Wig - Wigs


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Psyche's Desire said:


> there are some super creepy wigs out that add a ton to a doll costume. I used this one last year and everyone loved it!
> 
> Crazy Doll Adult Wig - Wigs


that is a beautiful wig, but I hate the price. 

I'm watching this thread as I am going to be a creepy dolly this year for our party. I already got the dress, still looking around for hair and makeup ideas.

YouTube has several makeup artists that do different techniques for ventriloquist's dolls:
YouTube - Ventriloquist Doll Makeup for Halloween
YouTube - HALLOWEEN: Broken Dolly

Corpse Bride:
YouTube - Corpse Bride Makeup for Halloween

and the Joker scar effect:
YouTube - Heath Ledger Joker Makeup - How to do the Scarred Joker

Combining these techniques would be pretty great for a messed up dolly.

I found this wig that looks pretty decent for the price if you were going with a blond ringlet sort of hair: Godyssey Blonde Curls Wig - Costumes


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

I always had this twised idea for a doll. The hair would be falling out on the top and she would have cracks all over her skin. All her teeth would be sharp and pointed and than her eyes would be all black with blood running from the sockets. But that would need scelera contacts which are pricey (trust me). But maybe blood running from the eyes would be cool.


----------



## HalloKitty (Aug 8, 2009)

you can use this to make the cracked skin effect it might come in other colors, if it doesnt then you could try a facial mask and it most likely will have the same effect

Review: Horror Flesh Cracked Skin - Associated Content


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey Shay, this will give you an example of how the cracked china doll effect would look on you.


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I love the simplicity of the stitched look you used last year! That's clean and easy yet so effective - sometimes simple is way more effective, I know I tend to go overboard and then dislike the results, trying to learn a little restraint now 

I'd do that same/similar makeup and dress it up with a frilly doll costume - white tights with some more stitching, mary janes, and a babydoll style dress - high waist with lots of frilly skirts underneath. 

Perfectly curled hair like Shirley Temple would be great - wig or natural. Kristen Dunst in "Interview with the Vampire" comes to mind, after she's been turned and has those perfect ringlets.


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're going to buy a dress. I would fork out $40 for a quality piece of clothing rather than a cheap velour costume. A good place to look is the Pyramid Collection catalog. 
New Age, Spiritual Gifts Yoga, Wicca, Gothic, Reiki, Celtic, Crystal, Tarot at Pyramid Collection


----------



## muchlikefalling (Jul 15, 2009)

So everybody, thanks a lot, you've been a great help. I'm fairly good at doing make up and I have photoshop, so its easy to get simulated looks. Recreating them using acutal make up is the hard part haha. I appreciate the videos, they have inspired me, and I have a few ideas now actually. Here below is a Living Dead Doll. I love the 'no eyes' idea with the mask. I'm highly considering it. Making the mask should be fairly easy and although I dont have the contacts to make my eyes all black I DO have prostetic pieces that go over the eyes to make them look like they are not there.










Now we actually themed our haunt this year. It will be the first time that we have a high gore no children haunt. So there will be a lot of blood, severedness and no one under the age of 15-16. We'll also have an adult themed area, which is themed around bordello of blood. Also we may touch our patrons but with props only. We couldnt touch them at all the year before. Anyways, the theme is, theres a mad scientist and all the creatures you see in the haunt are his experiements gone wrong. All of them have stitechs and are made to look like they've been tampered with. All frankenstien looking and what not. I have to incoorporate this in with my doll look, so stitches and mutilated body parts is almost a must.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Have you looked at Little Apple dolls and Begoth dolls? I know they are really bears but Teddy Scares might give you some ideas. Google images has great pictures of each of these.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

Sychoclown said:


> I seen a doll that had the Wednesday Adams look from the Adams family , I thought it looked creepy. Check out the Living Dead Doll series , you might get some ideas there.



I have a big collection of Living Dead Dolls and I agree, I think you can get some great inspiration from them! I went to savers/value village a couple years ago and got a big fluffy ridiculously bright pink nightgown and tied a ribbon around the waist and it was a PERFECT dead doll costume. I just painted my face and got the white stockings with stitches on them and it worked really well!  

Also, here is the link to LDD:
lMezco's Living Dead Dolls | Official Website


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

lol sorry I missed read your post about you already finding a doll inspiration. I know there are black out contacts but they are kind of expensive. I dont know if you can find a cheaper place to buy them or not but they are really cool. 

Black Sclera Theatrical Contact Lens


----------



## Mortissanguine (Aug 13, 2007)

Blood: I highly suggest Bloody Mary's blood. It dries and runs like real blood and adds some serious creep to whatever you do.

As far as porceline doll look, you can get some latex (and white, black, blue, and red latex paints if you want to spend the money). Paint your face in plain latex to get rid of the pores that show through makeup. Where you have porceline cracks you can have sharp edged tissue build up with latex (like a chunk missing from your face and cracks radiating out from it). It might take a bit longer but the 3-D texture will really bring your makeup to life.

I suggest the latex paints because not only do they have a sheen when they dry they can also be painted on the skin or tissue.

You have great features for this look...

If you wanted to have the ragdoll look...do your base makeup. Then get a piece of burlap cloth, dust it with a slightly darker makeup dark enough to see but not so that it is "oh LOOK makeup". Then use the burlap and gently use it like a texture stamp when sculpting. It will probably help if you keep the pieces texturing going in the same direction.

Have some thick threads hanging off where your stiching mught be unravelling, some stuffing coming out of latex and tissue build holes (not a lot, just enough to show you have been misused) and that should turn out pretty cool.

Good luck, can't wait to see what you do.


----------

